# Wireless Adapter | Wireless Access Point



## ImprisonedBSD (Oct 12, 2013)

http://www.tp-link.us/products/details/?model=TL-WN951N#down

Would this work for FreeBSD? I've checked the 'supported wireless devices' page but couldn't find any info on it.

Also, if I have an Ethernet bridge, could I simply buy a WAP, connect the Ethernet bridge to the WAP with an Ethernet cord, and have service between the router downstairs and WAP upstairs?

-T


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 12, 2013)

Version 1 of that card is an AR5008 that should work fine.  Version 3, doubtful.  No idea if there is a version 2.

Sorry, don't understand the second question.  Please give more detail.


----------



## ImprisonedBSD (Oct 13, 2013)

I got this instead: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007GMPZ0A/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Should work, right? Just double-checking, here.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 13, 2013)

It's an Atheros 9380, a newish chipset.  There is some support for it, but AFAIK only in FreeBSD 10-STABLE or -HEAD.  See https://wiki.freebsd.org/dev/ath_hal(4)/HardwareSupport and https://wiki.freebsd.org/dev/ath_hal(4)/AR9300.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2013)

ImprisonedBSD said:
			
		

> Also, if I have an Ethernet bridge, could I simply buy a WAP, connect the Ethernet bridge to the WAP with an Ethernet cord, and have service between the router downstairs and WAP upstairs?


If you buy a WAP it can usually be set up as a bridge. Your wireless and wired network will be on the same network segment. There would be no need for a separate ethernet bridge.


----------



## unAmygdala (Mar 18, 2014)

*AR9380 GetAnetennaSwitch and GetCTST Log Spam*

The AR9380 ships with some nettop PC's, including the Asus EB10033 Series.  It's supported, but, generates a lot of syslog errors related to GetAntennaSwitch and GetCTST.  Apparently, these are considered non-critical bugs.

I believe some work is being done to address this, but I am not sure.  Please see Bring over my FreeBSD modifications for the AR9300 HAL to make it and/or let me know if you come across anything that might shed light on reducing system error messages caused by this card.


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm using the TP-LINK TL-WDN4800 in a wireless access point router with 10.0-RELEASE.  So far no apparent issues with the newish AR 9380 chipset support but I haven't turned on dual band operation yet so I'll see if anything pops when I do.  It does generate quiet a bit of syslog noise as previously stated but it's not enough to really bother me.


----------

